# Which version of adobe InDesign



## orig_jane (Nov 18, 2010)

Is there a way i find out which version of Adobe indesign (CS,2,3,4,5) was used to create a file without opening the file first? (thanks in advance)


----------



## Greg_Reez (Nov 19, 2010)

Unfortunately not to my knowledge. InDesign doesn't attach that type of data to the file info. This is something that Adobe Bridge should be able to tell you, I checked, it doesn't. I have many .indd files made in the last 7 years (unmodified & unopened) and they all say CS4, which is the version of InDesign I have installed.

It won't even tell you what version if you opened it. It'll only tell you if it was created in a more recent version of InDesign than what you have on your machine. Even then InDesign won't allow you to open it unless the original file was saved back... what sucks even more is InDesign only lets you save back one version at a time (CS5 to CS4, CS4 to CS3, etc.). I can go on for awhile about how these aspects frustrate me.

The file you have will take on the identity of the version of software you have on your machine.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's a utility I found that will open any .indd document in the version of InDesign that created it, provided you have that version installed:

http://www.rorohiko.com/wordpress/2...-os-x-launch-the-correct-version-of-indesign/


----------



## kllymichele (Nov 22, 2010)

I think, filecure can help you with it... If you want, you can share it to google with filecure as keyword and the first page is the solution to your problem.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 22, 2010)

This is a very Apple- and Mac-centric forum.  The software you've mentioned is for Windows computers only.

Not to mention that, but many people report FileCure as being a scam and/or malware:

http://able2know.org/topic/142389-1

I cannot endorse kllymichele's suggestion, and highly recommend that you don't use it (not that you even can on a Mac).


----------



## orig_jane (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi guys,
Thanks very much for all your suggestions,
It is extremely annoying that In Design doesn't attach that type of data to the file info. It's something that seems so simple to do! (bear in mind, i am not from a programming background!)
Unfortunately, we do not have all versions  of ID on all machines, we have CS4 on 1, CS2 on another etc etc (nightmare) (Which is the main reason i'd like to know the version each file was created in) so I don't think that utility will help, but thanks for trying.


----------

